# Can I keep an anemone?



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Tank is 30G tall so 24" tall (bad choice in hindsight-PITA to clean) filled with live rock, live sand, Aquamedic Nano skimmer (works great) an Aquaclear HOB (running SWC Extreme NP reduction bio media) and a Penquin 280 HOB, with two power heads. Will be replacing the two bulb with a four bulb Aquatic Life T5HO. What sort of collars besides my mushrooms and polyps can I keep and is there a clown hosting anemone that I might be able to keep? I plan on using RO water (store bought until I can purchase and set up my own unit).

Not sure if it's relevant but I'll include the inhabitants; watchman goby, pistol shrimp, six line wrasse two baby clownfish, and 6 red legged hermit crabs. Lots of baby snails. Tank has been running for about one year. 

I can't afford to upgrade this tank but it's a pretty decent looking tank all in all considering...

Any suggestions? I was also wondering about a HOB or internal Refugium...?


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

yes, you can keep a nem under t5 no problem.

if you want to give it a try come get a cheap one from me and then you can upgrade to spend more money on a RBTA.

I will not go for a Ritteri due to the size of the tank and a carpet in that size will most likely eat some fish and snails.

You can also get a mini-maxi carpet, but they also eat livestock here and there.

Good luck!


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Lettigrama... I have a mini-maxi it's never hurt a soul. I think I'd notice it eating a sea hare it would be eating for days. What sort of anemone are you selling?


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I didn't say they will eat a sea hare I said snails and if you don't believe ask kweli. His mini maxis eat snails like crazy.. I have green btas for sale under the SW for sale section...


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I was joking about the sea hare. What kind of anemone is that? I don't understand the short form?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

In a tank your size i wouldnt consider carpet anemones... I would stick to bubble anemones. 

Leti is offering you one of her many green ones = )

Mini-Maxi carpets are fine in your tank aswell... I really like mine as they dont get bigger than 4 inches..... BUT... mine love to eat any snails that touch them... I think they have a very strong sting... strong enough to stop the snail in its track's before pulling it in

Rock anemones are also a good option, although rare to find (as are mini-maxi)


----------

